# Help Identify Gold Pocket Watch



## nohope (Jul 9, 2010)

i found this in a box of bits i bought.

its got 14K stamped inside the back cover and a set of numbers 2261991 but that all there is on it.

theres no markings on the movement or anywhere else that i can find. does anyone have any ideas as to how old and if its anything special or just a normal run of the mill watch?

thanks for any help in advance..

pictures aint great but should be ok..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

nohope said:


> pictures aint great but should be ok..


Sorry ol' pal, but your pics will need to be a lot clearer than that so we can see serial numbers, hallmarks etc, etc.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

We can, however, say the following;

that this is a Pin-Set Swiss* Lever Watch with at least 9 Jewels, probably 11.

I would suggest around the beginning of the 20th century.

The Movement is probably run-of-the-mill, while, by my inexpert understanding, the Case and Dial are quite special, especially these days when gold is just melted down regardless.

*This does not indicate Swiss manufacture; though in the period I suspect, it probably is.


----------



## nohope (Jul 9, 2010)

the only number on the watch is the one stated in the first post. theres nothing else apart from guivre or cuivre on the inside of the dust cover and what looks like JL stamped on the dust cover as well.

there is no numbers or marking on the movement or anywhere else on the watch. but saying that, on the back gold cover in the middle there is 2 letters inscribed but i cant make them out. could be hw or jw?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

10 jewels, cylindre escapement, made in millions - but in good average quality. You should bring it to a watchmaker, the regulator is miles away from its normal (centered) position...

Andreas


----------

